# New purchase with excellent insurance!



## daihlo (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all, Im new here, just picking up my r33 in about 2 hrs so pretty excitted!

I was dreading the insurance qoute time, had heard all the horror stories. 
I did one of those 'search all the insurers' website qoutes and they ranged from 600 to 2000+ 
Im 35, no accident history and 10yrs no claims.

I went back the next day to get the qoute but for some reason, it had expired and I was re-qouted. This time, the rage was 450-1500!?

So I thought, keep looking, if its gonig down, can only be a good thing!

Eventualy, I went to the AA website as thats where the cheapest qouts were coming from. I was about to pay for the 450 fully comp with an additional driver, when all of a sudden the qoute was saying they could not qoute me online and I had to call them!

I wasnt about to call them, jsut to find out they were giving cheap qoutes online then ramping it up on the phone. So I ran another qoute online direct with them this time.

I had foun out since that my car had additional alarm fitted so I declared that in the insurance and this time I was qouted just £321!!!

thats fully comp as well on 2 drivers! 


I just bought the insurance and pick the car up real soon 



Just thought Id put it on here as it varied each time I went for the qoute!?



Daihlo


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice one! Wish my insurance was that cheap, but I am fairly young.

Make sure you get pics up.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sure there is going to be alot of jealous owners now! lol

And here is me being quoted over 2k for a 1L Micra


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate,

is your new car an import.
i only ask as i had my old gt4 insured with the aa and they canceled the policy as they dont cover imports, luckily i didnt have any accidents etc and need to make a claim while insured with them.

if its a uk car then you should be alright :wavey:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

exactly!
if you havean import and did not declare that and/or have not declared any mods (even as basic as wheels) your insurance will be invalid. accident, damage, theft = no pay out!!
be carefull.:nervous:


----------

